# How do you like your 3.5 Se?



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

I have a spec V but my girlfriend is close to buying a 3.5SE and I was wondering whats up with it. Is it a good car so far? We test drove one and an Acura TSX and loved the alty.
Thanks for the replies.
ps I did search some


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I could not answer the poll because its beyond LOVE!!!


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

I HATE IT CUZ I DONT HAVE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*remember*

now the G35 Sedan 6 speed is out and the base MSRP is only 27,645.

It is a smaller car but you can still fit four adults comfortably in there. Just yesterday I had three fat guys like myself in mine.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

I very much like the car...but, had the G35 been out at the time..that is what I would have. Interior is very accomodating..but..materials bite my ass


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

An excellent car for the money. The FWD and torque steer bother me, and in that respect I wish I'd spent the extra cash for the G35. But for the money, the Alti is an excellent value.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

*love and hate relationship*

True...best for the money, but you'll hate the speeding tickets!!

I got my first one in about 13 years!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

G35... so whats so much better about infinitis G35.. arnt we also talking about the 350Z then??? Travis


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I love it!! Unfortunately I am selling it. If your interested follow the link below.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *I love it!! Unfortunately I am selling it. If your interested follow the link below. *


Dave, say it isin't so..!!! 
What happened?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

I have an itchin for a Z. I was driving the Altima last night and felt like I was betraying her. It is a GREAT car, I just wanna try something a little sportier.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

A Z?
Blah...
Go with the 
G35c...more refined
and has better door
handles... 

Back to the topic at hand,
'yes' I enjoy my 3.5, 5-speed
tremendously. Just wish there
was more aftermarket support.


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

The Alty 3.5 rocks. She runs better over 80-as if she were on magnetos. no friction. I'm gonna drop her 1.5 " and chnage the pulley, and add some strut stability. I love her.


----------



## smittywitaspec (May 8, 2003)

I hope that the popularity of the z will open up some parts for our 3.5's


----------



## redline6 (Apr 11, 2003)

*3.5 Altima*

Absolutely Smitty
I special ordered my Pearl Black Alty with tan leather interior and got all the bells and whistles it had. Currently, I've got Stillen exhasut and hi-Flow air intake filter. Soon I'll drop it 1.5" with Eibachs and add some pretty wheels and tires.I'm looking at Nitto 
People say the car is very roomy and they don't notice the speed. She's got a pretty solid power band right from the jump but again at 80mph she really kicks in. The dealer was right. " She runs better at 80mph than at 35mph. Recently I had it up to 120mph and the passengers did not notice. Breaks well too although at those speeds I'd like to know I've got big rotors and pads.
Go treat yourself to a really well made car that's a hoot to drive.
It's getting a lot of respect out here in the midwest but the 3.5s are scarce. Dealers only get a few for their allotment.

I'm outta here
Pop start.


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

Bought my 3.5 SE two weeks ago. It has leather, automatic, HID's, and power everything. Finally got enough miles on it so I can finally let the engine eat. It sounds great when you get on it, kinda like an inline 6. (Think BMW 3 series) Tons of power. Pretty good on gas too, I'm getting about 24 mpg, which may be higher than some people, but I have a 30 mile freeway commute. I like the front wheel drive, because they're easier to drive in the rain and snow. ( I live in Washington state) Make sure you use cruise control on the freeway, or it'll get away from you without you knowing it. Caught myself doing 80 on the freeway the day I took it home from the dealer. 

I looked at a G35 sedan, it was cool, but the Nissan was more in my price range. Also, I've heard Infiniti's have higher insurance rates. My Altima is about $18/month more than the Chevy S-10 I had before. It was totalled in an accident. (PLEASE don't buy an S-10, you'll thank me later...If you already have one, I'm terribly sorry...) My only complaint so far is the interior build quality could be a little better. Door panels are a bit flimsy, and some of the seams don't line up very well, and you can hear the roof flexing when you go up a driveway at an angle. These aren't major issues, but just some things I've noticed. I had a '94 Sentra too, and I drove that for 166K miles with minimal trouble. And trust me, those weren't easy miles. So I'm confident the Nissan will last a long time.

Later, 'zak


----------

